# School shootings by political left



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup!

Why is it these gun control advocates and political left are the ones killing people? I guess Wikipedia and Webster should list liberal under the definition for hypocrite. If I remember ever major shooting has been done by a person with a liberal political view. Perhaps if we are burdened with a anti constitution gun law it should only apply to liberals. Perhaps they are anti gun because they understand their own evil bent.

His acquaintance says:


> Thomas Conrad, who had an economics class with the gunman, described him as a very opinionated Socialist.





> "He had very strong beliefs about gun laws and stuff," junior Abbey Skoda, who was in a class with the alleged shooter in her freshman year, told The Denver Post .


For the full story: http://www.news.com.au/world/two-studen ... 6783250108


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

I was thinking about this over the weekend while I was in my tree stand for the last weekend of muzzleloading. As you can tell I didn't see crap. Anyways....

I was going over a Christmas list in my head on what to get everyone. I know my nephew wanted an "air soft" bb gun. These are bb guns that shoot soft pellets. I know many kids have "wars" with these guns. Is this toy helping to condition people to shoot at each other? I mean when I was younger we played war games but we had to say "bang" I got you. Now kids are actually pulling the trigger!! Is this type of toy helping to numb the actual act of pulling the trigger at a human target?

I know in sniper schools they will have the sniper put the cross hairs on the forehead of a target and read a card once they are in shooting position so they can get comfortable with that said sight picture. (Crosshairs on the forehead). They keep repeating that drill over and over until it doesn't bother them.

Like I said it was a long slow day on the stand. But was just wondering what other peoples thoughts are on toys like this?

Now I am not saying don't buy them for kids or ban them in anyways shape or form. But are parents buying these "toys" for kids and not explaining that they are toys and are meant to be used in a safe manner. Just food for thought this holiday season with gift choices.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think some of those internet games are very realistic. I don't know how much effect they have, but they almost have to have some.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Very true about the xbox games and what not. They are real and graphic. But again that isn't someone holding a gun and pointing it at someone and pulling the trigger. I mean these "air soft" guns look like a pistol or some like AR's.

Like I mentioned before I am not saying ban these toys or video games. But are these things conditioning kids or people to pull the trigger at a target. Like I mentioned in the post before. US Sniper schools condition its students by putting crosshairs on the forehead of the intended target. I mean this is a military practice to "numb" the students senses.

Anyway just thinking out loud and was wondering if it crossed anyone else's mind. Again it was a slow day on the hunting stand....LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes we don't want to get into outlawing these things, because many are looking for every excuse to outlaw even pictures of guns. The only way this will work out is with responsible parents. We played cowboys and Indians all day long when we were kids, but our parents were sure to let us know that you don't do things like we did in real life. It doesn't take a village, it takes a parent willing to discipline. You can be friends with your kids, but it has to be on the parents terms. People must learn to be parents first.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

When we were little in the 60's - we shot each other with BB guns, but not on the skin, and not near the head ... and firecracker wars with bottle rockets... we turned out OK...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Exactly!!

That was kind of my thinking too. I mean people buy these toys yet they don't tell their kids not to point them at people or shoot people. Or they don't teach kids that these are "play" things or "toys". But I am guessing that 70% of the people who buy these toys don't have guns at all in the house hold. Or if they do they don't teach their kids about guns at an early age.

I had this discussion with my mom the other day. We were talking about how one of her friends was wanting to buy a BB gun for their grand child. But yet they were hesitant about buying it because it should be a "father/mom - son/daughter" type bonding thing. Then she asked about myself (I was brought up in a divorced family and it happened when I was young) and when I got my first bb gun. I told her I remember shooting a .22 before a bb gun. Because my dad would go target shooting (large caliber) and I wanted to shoot that gun but he brought a .22 instead. I learned safety and loading/unloading protocol and what not. I learn gun safety before I took a gun safety class. It was funny because my gun safety instructor was one of my dad's good friends and went to the range with us. So when I was old enough to take the course and I was nervous. he just laughed and said that I wasn't going to learn anything new in the class that I didn't know beforehand. But people don't do that type of thing as much anymore.

Now again I am not saying that people shouldn't lock up guns or have them laying everywhere. But they should make children aware of them and the proper use of them. I know when I am blessed with children I will do this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> When we were little in the 60's - we shot each other with BB guns, but not on the skin, and not near the head ... and firecracker wars with bottle rockets... we turned out OK


Heck..... I did that in the 80's and 90's. I think my friends and I turned out OK too.

But like I said it was a slow day on the deer stand and another school shooting in the news. So things/idea's run through the old coconut and make you think......hmmmmm.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

No parenting, No consequences, No discipline = kids who grow up to do stupid things without thinking about consequences.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Personally never played paint ball or airsoft, just because I don't like the thought of pointing guns at other people.

As far as the "violent" video games, I play them and have never had the urge to go out and repeat that stuff. But them I am not the one to play them hours on end. More of an hour here and there.


----------

